# GHRP-6 dosages for maxxing out appetite?



## Tre (Mar 16, 2015)

What doses of ghrp 6 are people running?

How high have you dosed it?

I'm trying to force my body to eat more than I ever have before. 

At what  dose do you notice the hunger maxxes out on? 












Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 16, 2015)

400mg taps out HGH output. One day I'll try higher as an experiment.
Pick up some MK-677 to stack it with. MK-677 is virtually identical invivo to GHRP6 working off ghrelin, but it offers a dozen or more HGH pulses off one oral dose of 25mg before bed. Makes you very hungry. That with a few ghrp6 shots will have you eating everything in sight.


----------



## Tre (Mar 16, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> 400mg taps out HGH output. One day I'll try higher as an experiment.
> Pick up some MK-677 to stack it with. MK-677 is virtually identical invivo to GHRP6 working off ghrelin, but it offers a dozen or more HGH pulses off one oral dose of 25mg before bed. Makes you very hungry. That with a few ghrp6 shots will have you eating everything in sight.



Learn me more about this mk-677...

It's an oral?




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
==========================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities


----------



## GearHead40 (Mar 17, 2015)

I did not really notice appetite increase with mk-677.  I did get very strong GH like effects the first two weeks though.  For some reason only my right hand and foot would swell up.  By about the 2nd or 3rd week my fatty areas were decreasing noticably and the swelling went away.  Probably the absolute worst tasting oral peptide I've ever tried.  I think you need to run more than one bottle.  Shits expensive.


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 17, 2015)

Lets not forget about GHRP-2!!   Also stimulates appetite.


----------



## Tre (Mar 17, 2015)

SuperLift said:


> Lets not forget about GHRP-2!!   Also stimulates appetite.



Does it? Idk usually both are cheap




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Chicken&broccoli (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never noticed much of an appetite increase from ghrp-2. Ghrp-6 I used 250mg x2 a day and I demolish any food in sight.


----------



## SuperLift (May 21, 2015)

Yes, they both stimulate appetite


----------

